# "Event stopped by STB reboot"



## AduroT (Nov 18, 2007)

During the past week I've have two shows fail to record, and when I go back into the schedule to see why, this is the error message it gives. Any ideas on what or why and how to make it stop doing it?


----------



## retiredTech (Oct 27, 2003)

Have you had any power outages or storms? What model DVR?
You could try unplugging AC for 5 minutes to force a hard reboot (when you don't have any timers pending). Also a battery back-up UPS (such as APC) is a good option to use with a DVR especially during storm season.
Also do you have plenty of recording time left on your DVR, sometimes getting close to the limit will cause problems.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

Also, the unit could be overheating as well. Make sure you have plenty of ventilation around the unit. If you can't move it, put a small fan next to the unit or get a USB powered laptop cooling unit.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

The way the built-in fan _*currently*_ works on a 508, the receiver would have to be on fire and then, maybe, the fan would come on for a few seconds before it melted. :lol:

However, we have missed shows for the exact same reason and it's not due to heat, loss of power, lack of space or the cycle of the moon. Well, that last one I can't be 100 percent sure.


----------

